# Planning meet at Riversides Castle Park



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm thinking of calling a meet or get together whatever you want to call it at Riverside's Castle Park http://www.castlepark.com/about.html 

I'm not sure about date or time, which is why I'm posting here. 

Tell a friend, bring a friend.. it will be a day to drop by, hang out talk cars, have fun and play miniature golf of course.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this doesnt belong here dude...... but if its close to norcal id go


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Loki said:


> this doesnt belong here dude...... but if its close to norcal id go


no its in socal. and is this meet only 240 or any nissan.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Actually its anything, come one come all.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

RR5 said:


> Actually its anything, come one come all.


well let us know when


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*.........................*



bugnlv said:


> well let us know when



You know you have to pay to get inside right? Close to the park is some parking lots. Prob a better place to do something like that at.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Saturday July 17th at noon.

No you do not need to pay to walk in the park, but to play golf or ride on the rides you'll need to pay.


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll go if i fix my car in time. Need new control arm and t/c rod


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

dude just carpool it to the park.

Would be awesome to see like 10-20 240s running around, but hey.. lets see how it goes and if things go well.. We'll decide on another place to meet in the future.


----------

